# Wanted to share a pic of Abbey's new Pocomutt snowsuit



## abbey

We LOVE this snowsuit from Pocomutt!!! :aktion033: It is so well made & designed!!! :smilie_daumenpos: I don't know if we'll put it on for every potty trip, but definately the potty trips that end up with ice balls!!!  For those of you who walk your dogs, this would be perfect! It goes on like the fideo fleeces & velcros on the top, with the d-ring attached...so belly, legs, & feet are all covered. Abbey had a ball in it!!! :chili: For those of you not familiar with Miss Abbey....she thinks she is above stepping in wet grass, let alone wet cold snow!!! :biggrin: But when I placed her on the ground in this snowsuit, she was running around the yard like a Wild Woman!!! :HistericalSmiley: I wish I had Video taped it!!!
[attachment=33835:Abbey_snowsuit_SM.jpg]
[attachment=33836:abbey_snowsuit2_SM.jpg]
[attachment=33837:snowsuit_SM.jpg]

Also, a picture of her new "night gown" (since hubby won't let her wear dresses!) :biggrin: 
[attachment=33838:spoiled_dress_SM.jpg]

Sorry for the picture overload. We love Pocomutt!!! :rockon:


----------



## k/c mom

OMG!! Those pictures are so adorable and whoa... that snowsuit is amazing!!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom

When I first scrolled down and looked at the first two pictures I killed myself laughing! That is too precious with the feet and everything! And she looks to be enjoying it! This def made my morning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## precious paws

Abbey is so pretty! :aktion033: Great snowsuit and nightgown!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## bklynlatina

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH MY GOD!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME??????!!!!!!!! That is just TOOOOOO CUTE FOR WORDS and I love how her feet are covered. Oh man I would of LOVED to see a video clip of her running around in the snow for sure with that on.


----------



## 3Maltmom

I love it!! She looks like a little kid in the snow.

We don't have snow, but I want one!!


----------



## momtoboo

Abbey & her snowsuit are just too cute & adorable. :wub: Almost makes me wish I had snow, so my kids could have snowsuits. That's a pretty little nightshirt too. :aktion033:


----------



## Julie718

WOW!! That is really a snowsuit! Abbey looks adorable in it. :wub:


----------



## lillady

Adorable pictures!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## LitGal

I LOVE that snowsuit!
The picture of Abbey in her "nightgown" is precious.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

How cute is that!! Abbey is _so_ adorable - what a_ precious _face!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I love the nightgown -- it's tooooooooooooooooooo cute.

The snowsuit is great. I wish we'd had these when I lived in Iowa a few years ago. I'm sure that the Lhasas would have appreciated them -- especially the 1st winter. We moved from Phoenix to Iowa and then they had the worst winter in like 11-12 years with 39 inches of snow in December. The poor little furbabies didn't know what to do. The snowsuit would have been wonderful.

And, of course, Miss Abbey looks adorable as always. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

She is just too precious for words! So pretty in pink. :wub: I can't believe she actually looks happy in that snow suit!! I LOVE it!! Those dang snowballs are horrible to get out of the fur aren't they? I may have to look into getting those for my two. How hard is it getting her into that suit?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Abbey looks so cute in her snowsuit and her new nightgown. She is one happy snow-girl! I agree, Pocomutt is great!


----------



## Cosy

All she needs are skis! LOL! Sporty in pink! Too cute!


----------



## coco

> We LOVE this snowsuit from Pocomutt!!! :aktion033: It is so well made & designed!!! :smilie_daumenpos: I don't know if we'll put it on for every potty trip, but definately the potty trips that end up with ice balls!!!  For those of you who walk your dogs, this would be perfect! It goes on like the fideo fleeces & velcros on the top, with the d-ring attached...so belly, legs, & feet are all covered. Abbey had a ball in it!!! :chili: For those of you not familiar with Miss Abbey....she thinks she is above stepping in wet grass, let alone wet cold snow!!! :biggrin: But when I placed her on the ground in this snowsuit, she was running around the yard like a Wild Woman!!! :HistericalSmiley: I wish I had Video taped it!!!
> [attachment=33835:Abbey_snowsuit_SM.jpg]
> [attachment=33836:abbey_snowsuit2_SM.jpg]
> [attachment=33837:snowsuit_SM.jpg]
> 
> Also, a picture of her new "night gown" (since hubby won't let her wear dresses!) :biggrin:
> [attachment=33838:spoiled_dress_SM.jpg]
> 
> Sorry for the picture overload. We love Pocomutt!!! :rockon:[/B]


She looks absolutely adorable. :wub: I've never seen anything like that. I can just see her prancing through the snow. Coco hates getting her feet wet, too.


----------



## dogloverx3

Positively precious and pretty :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Andrea&Luci

OMG That is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom

That is so cute! We love Pocomutt!


----------



## garrettsmom

Stylish and functional! I love it and hot pink is perfect for little Abbey :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

OMG that is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## BrookeB676

What a cutie, she looks great in her new suit! I wish it snowed here in TX, I'd get one in a sec.


----------



## mysugarbears

She looks adorable, i wish i was back in Maryland so i could get my babies a snowsuit. We love Pocomutt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince

Oh that's perfect! I remember your other post about her snow troubles--looks like they're solved now! Oh and she is beyond cute in that pretty nightgown. :wub:


----------



## Krystal

She is adorable in that snowsuit!! I wish we had snow just so Mia could have one too!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Bonnie I love the snow suit but I think the little dress says it all..............SPOILED!


----------



## MissMelanie

OH my gosh! Abbey looks stunning in her snowsuit and that suit is GREAT for sure. And her "nightgown" is just as darling as she is. I LOVE IT! Is that from Pocomutt too?

Abbey :wub: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit

*OMG!! What a great snowsuit!! I love the color on Abbey and the night gown is adorable too!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## maltilover

Abbey looks adorable in her snowsuit and nightgown.  Too cute!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Soooo darn cute! :wub: I love her new nightgown too! :wub:


----------



## njdrake

Absolutely adorable! Abby would look cute in anything! 
When I'm at home in Ohio I could sure use two of those. Tess would wear it with a smile on her face and Zoey would lay down and refuse to move


----------



## AmyGil

That is BRILLIANT! Its so cold here I havnt ever thought of a full on snowsuit, just a coat and boots.


----------



## lynda

I love the snowsuit. I am going to have to look that up, I could use 3. Don't feel bad about your hubby not letting you dress her, mine won't either except for coats and sweaters, but I did talk him into PJ's this winter. After all, it gets cold at night when we go to bed and put the heat down.


----------



## abbey

> She is just too precious for words! So pretty in pink. :wub: I can't believe she actually looks happy in that snow suit!! I LOVE it!! Those dang snowballs are horrible to get out of the fur aren't they? I may have to look into getting those for my two. How hard is it getting her into that suit?[/B]


It's not too hard. The hardest part is adjusting the straps tight enough around her little ankles. I wouldn't want to put it on for every potty trip, but if we were taking a long walk I would. No harder than putting on the doggie boots! :biggrin:


----------



## abbey

> OH my gosh! Abbey looks stunning in her snowsuit and that suit is GREAT for sure. And her "nightgown" is just as darling as she is. I LOVE IT! Is that from Pocomutt too?
> 
> Abbey :wub:
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]


Thanks Melanie!  Yes, the nightgown is from Pocomutt, listed as a t shirt dress. It has a really cute butterfly trim that's hard to see in the photo. Pocomutt's t shirt material is really nice, heavier & stretchier than other t shirts.


----------



## belibaby14

Nice snowsuit! :aktion033: The nightgown is very cute too. :wub:


----------



## aliciaslate

*Snow suit*

OMG I love that. How can I buy one? My baby is going to NY in December and I want her to be nice and bundled. Please let me know if there is somewhere i can buy one of these. [email protected] Thank you

How did she do with her feet covered? I would love a video!!


----------



## aliciaslate

I love your babies so cute


----------



## mysugarbears

aliciaslate said:


> OMG I love that. How can I buy one? My baby is going to NY in December and I want her to be nice and bundled. Please let me know if there is somewhere i can buy one of these. [email protected] Thank you
> 
> How did she do with her feet covered? I would love a video!!



This is an old thread from 2008, unfortunately Pocomutt is no longer.


----------



## Snowbody

Found this on the internet. Looks similar with boots. It's a Canadian company. Dog Snowsuit with Boots There may be others if you google dog snowsuit.


----------

